# Choice Extra vs. Choice Ultimate



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

So i currently have choice extra and i am paying 79 bucks.

And i am seeing the choice ultimate for 68 bucks?

Whats the difference? Should i switch? Is that much of a no brainer?

Usually if it's to good to be true there you go..


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

vbedford said:


> So i currently have choice extra and i am paying 79 bucks.
> 
> And i am seeing the choice ultimate for 68 bucks?
> 
> ...


Choice Ultimate includes all the channels in Choice Extra plus The Movie Channel(s) and Encore. So you will gain all the channels between your package and the Extra package as well as several movie channels, and a couple extra Sonic Choice music channels. It sounds to me like you might be getting the DVR included in your package. Its not included in Ultimate ($7 more).


----------



## vbedford (Jul 25, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> Choice Ultimate includes all the channels in Choice Extra plus The Movie Channel(s) and Encore. So you will gain all the channels between your package and the Extra package as well as several movie channels, and a couple extra Sonic Choice music channels. It sounds to me like you might be getting the DVR included in your package. Its not included in Ultimate ($7 more).


And do you think they will charge me less if i switch?

I mean i will pay 10 bucks less.


----------



## cheesedjdj (Jan 21, 2010)

You most likely have the Choice Xtra plus HD DVR package which includes the $10 HD fee and the $7 DVR fee. All of the new packages (including Choice Ultimate) do not automatically include these fees and must be paid for separately. The main difference between Xtra and ultimate is that the ladder includes all of the encore channels, the sundance channel and the movie channel. However with the current promotion going on where you can call and get free HD service for 24 months, you could technically still save a few dollars a month even upgrading to Ultimate.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

vbedford said:


> And do you think they will charge me less if i switch?
> 
> I mean i will pay 10 bucks less.


CHOICE ULTIMATE Monthly 68.99	
DVR Fee 7.00
Free HD for 24 months 0.00
Total: 75.99


----------

